# bus from Mullingar/ Kinnegad direct to Dublin Airport



## denise1234 (8 May 2007)

Does anyone know which bus does direct service from either Mullingar or Kinnegad to Dublin Airport? 

Tks


----------



## ROSS (9 May 2007)

I know www.citylink.ie do a Galway to Dublin Airport coach service that stops in Kinnegad, Tyrellspass, Kilbeggan etc. 
Bus Eireann do regular coaches form Mullingar to Busaras where you can get the seperate Airlink coach service direct to the airport.


----------

